# Young person moving to Italy, could use information



## Canadian91 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello!

I'm in my early 20s living in Canada but contemplating moving to Italy in the next few years. 

I have Italian citizenship but do not speak the language (native Spanish speaker) so I was wondering how difficult it would be to obtain a a job. 

I will be graduating from university very soon with a BA in History.

Any information on what I should expect, where in Italy to move to, or anything in general would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

BA history. No Italian.

No offense but pretty close to zero.

It's almost impossible for Italian graduates. With a lack of language skills you won't even be able to get a call centre job.

BTW you'll need to get the consulate to convert your degree. So if you haven't been in touch with them see what they'll require.


----------



## bleri (Jun 7, 2013)

I think your best chance is finding a position as a English teache, either by private posts or in some English school...


----------



## Marcomar (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Canadian91,

If you are a native spanish speaker, you'll learn Italian in a few months while living here. 
My gf is spanish mothertoungue and she moved from USA to Italy, she took a few weeks to speak almost perfect Italian.
She found a Job as a part-time English teacher in a school and while living here (1 year) she received more job offers as a English teacher.
If that's ok for you, you may try to come here but If you are looking for any other type of job, this will be very hard for you. Italy has 38% of youth unemployment and it is very hard to find a job here.
Good luck!


----------

